# iPhone 6



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

So who is staying up/getting up early to preorder?

I get a feeling I'll be taking one for the team for my wife. She wants one, though we had to just go to the Apple store to replace her screen (Verizon requires the old phone back - Edge upgrade).

Unfortunately, we're Eastern time so it's 3am for us.

Just thought about a side question, is anyone already planning on buying the watch?


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

Luckily, I'm on the west coast, so it's midnight for me. <g>

Have you seen this? I wonder if they will let me trade in my old iPhone 4 or insist on the iPhone 5 that I'm currently using...

http://www.phonedog.com/2014/09/11/at-t-verizon-detail-their-iphone-6-and-iphone-6-plus-trade-in-deals/


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

So far, folks I've spoken to are all planning to upgrade to the 6 (4.7" screen) and not the 6+ (5.5" screen). It's just a small sample, but interesting to note. 6 male, 1 female.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Add my wife to the 6+, me 6.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Steve said:


> So far, folks I've spoken to are all planning to upgrade to the 6 (4.7" screen) and not the 6+ (5.5" screen). It's just a small sample, but interesting to note. 6 male, 1 female.


If I was to upgrade it would be to a 6 which makes the count 7 male, 2 female and 1 not telling.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Steve said:


> So far, folks I've spoken to are all planning to upgrade to the 6 (4.7" screen) and not the 6+ (5.5" screen). It's just a small sample, but interesting to note. 6 male, 1 female.


If I end up going with one or the iPhones, I will go with the 6 plus. I stink with touch screens. I currently have a DROID4 specifically because it has a side slide keyboard. But, it's long in the tooth and there is really no replacement. So, if I need to go with touch screen, I need to go with a big one. However, right now, I'm leaning toward the Samsung Note 4 over the iPhone 6 plus.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm leaning towards the plus, in large part 'cause I love maps, and they'll display very nicely on that screen. 

Am dropping by both an Apple Store and an ATT store across the street, both of which are walking distance from my apartment. Maybe do a web order tonight, maybe not.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I would like to see a display first but I'm leaning towards the regular even though I'd like the plus. It may just be to big though.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

My wife and my self are both getting the 6 Plus, also people at her work are also geting the Plus....better battery life and 1080p screen


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I posted a "which iPhone will you buy" poll here, if you care to vote. TIA!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Arg, looks like I won't be participating. My Edge agreement is completely screwed up, seems to be on the wrong phone. Verizon says it might take a few days to fix. Supposedly, I have a $400 balance on an LG Revere flip phone....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

This PDF gives a good representation of the size difference compared to the 5S.

http://photos.appleinsider.com/iPhone6_preorder_picker.pdf


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Neither. :sure: I'm an Android bigot and am happy with my Samsung Galaxy S4. :grin:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I will say that I'm only getting one for her. I'm holding out for the Passport. Yeah, I'm one of those


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

For now I will stick with my 4S


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Sticking with the 5S here, not running to upgrade.
But I do know someone here that is planning to get up at midnight PST to get the 6 ordered.
Just wants it.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

iPhone 6 Plus 64GB pre ordered here. :righton: Did it through att.com and no issues at all. At the time of this post the store.apple.com site still appears down with the "we're updating the store" message.

EDIT: Finally received the email confirmation for the order


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Just spinning on Verizon website.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Just a heads up:

For AT&T customers with grandfathered unlimited data plans (that want to retain it), many folks are reporting that it is being removed from their services if they continue with the order. The email confirmation notes this as well. I didn't experience this (since I am an AT&T Premier customer) but it's apparently not affecting those who upgrade through Apple.com store.
If your a AT&T BusinessDirect/Premier customer then you shouldn't have any issues with retaining unlimited data and pre-ordering through the Business microsite.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Verizon ONEBILL and Edge don't work together, big problem, been at this for almost 3 hours.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Being told by Verizon that I can't upgrade my wife's phone without extending my mother in law's contract. Going out tonight to talk to a co-workers wife at the Verizon store she works at to see what we can figure out is an option that everyone is happy with. 

Arg....


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

3 years ago, I made the leap from Verizon to Sprint and also to Apple (from Windows Mobile) and bought 3 iPhone 4S models, 2 with 64GB (myself & younger daughter), one with 32GB (wife). Last year, said daughter switched to a Galaxy S4.

So my daughter's contract status throws a monkey wrench into things because I think I want to switch to T-Mobile. Why? Well, all the carriers compete on price but I go overseas from time to time and the idea of 120+ countries with free roaming is VERY compelling (no more having to hunt out a SIM card when travelling).

So T-Mobile is saying they'll pay the ETF (with easy-to-meet conditions) on my daughter's line and I might pick up our older daughter as T-Mobile seems geared for putting 4 people on a line. ...and they have this unlimited plan where your only limit is 5GB tethered data - and they don't do the "subsidized/contract" thing. You can borrow the price of the phone and pay it off interest free over 24 months.

Hard to make any decisions since the BIG reason isn't going to be used for a while (won't go overseas until AT LEAST next year) so I'm certainly not going to be "waiting in line". 

...but I think I really want the 128GB 6+


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just ordered the 6 plus with 64 Gigs. Took almost an hour at the ATT store, one of the glitches being as I have one phone on the Next plan, they had it set up so you had to turn in your phone at the time of the order (!!), not going to work at all for anyone when there's a real back log. Manager over rode that malarky, paid $75 in taxes for the value of the phone, and stumbled out over 45 minutes later.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I stayed up until 5 AM trying to place the pre-order. What a fiasco! Apple online store did not come up until 5:30 AM my time, but T-mobile was nowhere to be found. I took a nap and woke up at 7AM. I was able to buy the iPhone 6 128GB Gold but at FULL price (unlocked) since the T-Mobile website was having many glitches. Now waiting for the 19th to unbox this puppy


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Verizon started this morning with a "deliver by" date of 9/19 ... the "deliver by" date is currently 10/7 or 10/14 depending on memory size or color for the iPhone 6. Many of the iPhone 6 plus phones are listed as 10/28 delivery.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, the plusses are minussed for now......


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

djlong said:


> So my daughter's contract status throws a monkey wrench into things because I think I want to switch to T-Mobile. Why? Well, all the carriers compete on price but I go overseas from time to time and the idea of 120+ countries with free roaming is VERY compelling (no more having to hunt out a SIM card when travelling).


You may want to look into t-mobiles test drive. My wife's company offered to pay the cell bills of employees, if they switched their lines to a corporate owned T-Mobile line. One of her coworkers did it, and has been trying to get his line back so that he can go back to his old carrier. He had such a problem with network coverage that it wasn't worth being free for him. Of course you can use wifi calling on the new iPhone but that doesn't work everywhere.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> You may want to look into t-mobiles test drive. My wife's company offered to pay the cell bills of employees, if they switched their lines to a corporate owned T-Mobile line. One of her coworkers did it, and has been trying to get his line back so that he can go back to his old carrier. He had such a problem with network coverage that it wasn't worth being free for him. Of course you can use wifi calling on the new iPhone but that doesn't work everywhere.


Of course, just like T-Mobile nobody coverage is perfect. Verizon and AT7T both have their short coming when it comes to coverage as well. It also depends where you use the service most of the time. I currently have Verizon (company phablet) and my current 5s on T-mobile, and I can tell you that there are places that my 5s works flawlessly and have to use my tethering feature to get the Verizon phone internet connectivity. The same applies to Verizon. So yeah, no one is perfect

But now that T-Mobile is giving out their Femtocell free of charge for those undercover and adding WiFI calling and VoLTE and cheaper cell service, it looks clear to me who the winner is!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Wifi calling certainly helps. But as a specific example, I have a friend that moved to T-Mobile and he gets no coverage in places like Kings Island or very limited coverage at the ballpark. There are dead spots for everyone, but if you don't get service in areas you commonly are, and don't have access to wifi, it's good to know about it before you make the switch.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Does the ballpark not have wifi?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not public. I know the Bengals are adding wifi at their stadium, but unlike the Reds, they don't have to pay for it.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

iOS 8 Users Seeing Issues With Battery Drain, Slow Wi-Fi



> (macrumors.com) -- Released last week, iOS 8 is Apple's latest operating system update, bringing several new features like Continuity, third-party keyboards, Notification Center Widgets, and more. As with any new iOS update, users have been reporting several bugs in the operating system, with some of the more prevalent complaints pointing towards slow Wi-Fi speeds and problems with battery life.
> 
> As outlined by _PCMag_, iOS 8 users on the Apple support forums have been complaining about Wi-Fi problems in a thread that now spans multiple pages, an issue that was confirmed by the site's own testing. It appears, based on complaints, that multiple devices may be affected by a Wi-Fi bug, including the iPhone 5s, the iPhone 6, the iPhone 6 Plus, the iPad Air, the Retina iPad mini, and more...


*Full Article here.*


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

funny enough this happened to me today. I think this has to do with Wifi calling because as soon as I turned off it started to work normally 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

Yea I think I'll wait a little while before I upgrade to IOS8


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

boukengreen said:


> Yea I think I'll wait a little while before I upgrade to IOS8


I have wrote the same thing many times. I will wait until all the problems are fixed.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Hopefully they at least got the time change right this time. It seems they have a lot of issues with that and wifi.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have no issues woth ios8 on my ipad air


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RASCAL01 said:


> I have no issues woth ios8 on my ipad air


no surprises there as the iPad air does it have WiFi calling.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I had issues with my wifi after upgrading to iOS8 on my iPad mini and on my iPhone 5. They continued on my brand spanking new iPhone 6. I tried the fix shown in the article and it worked for me. No more wifi problems. Whew! I haven't had any battery problems on my devices.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

I partially switched to an android phone this summer and I will give a little info for people on the fence on why I am going back to iPhone. I actually finally broke down and ordered an iPhone 6 today. I ordered the $299 iphone 6 64GB model, no upgrade fee(former employee)

I am currently swapping sim's between an Galaxy S5 Active and a 5s. My wife is the one that convinced me to get the S5 Active, she is an Android user all the way, she actually had iPhone's in the beginning but once she went android she was hooked. She is a feature user and love's all the additional things android can do. I on the other hand just can't get used to the 5s Active, yes it is more customizable and has many cool features the iPhone doesn't(waterproof, NFC, extra 2800 mah removable battery etc...) but everything is less refined. My wife says I am just being too picky.. maybe I am.. but I use this thing everyday...

Honestly the only thing I miss when using my iphone 5s, is the battery life and spare battery. Battery life on Galaxy is much better, and if your phone is almost dead popping in a spare fully charged one from the wall charger is very nice, 100% battery in 10 seconds flat... will miss that.. wife carries her spare fully charged in her purse.

But when I use the Galaxy S5 Active I miss the, fingerprint reader, overall UI, camera(less megapixels don't matter its better), call quality, speakerphone quality, facetime, directv app is better...etc. Everything that is really important to me is slightly to significantly better...

What sealed it today is I have a grandfathered AT&T unlimited Data plan, I happened to get throttle at bit over 5 GB, went to do trick to unthrottle the data and it doesn't work on an android smartphone, only an iphone. So had to move sim into iphone just to get LTE at full speed then move sim back.... hugghhh..... Told the wife I am done.... getting new iphone..


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've had no issues with iPhone 5S or iPad mini.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

iOS 8.0.2 is LIVE now!!!!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Installed. So far so good. 6 and Air.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

I am putting this out here to see if anyone else here has experienced this same odd connection issue with WiFi / LTE data.
I was looking for others with the same issue and came across this thread from the Apple Support Communities. I am experiencing all the same weird connection oddities as the original poster in the thread.
I've also done the same suggestions (disable WiFi Networking in Location Services and resetting network settings) and it doesn't seem to fix it except for a day or so.

Below is a quote of the original post.



paupypaup said:


> Hi guys, I just got a new iPhone 6 (64 GB) two days ago and have been loving it so far. However a problem has come up that prevents me from using my iPhone normally.
> 
> Every few hours or so when I try to use the iPhone, it can't connect to the internet. It has no problem connecting to the Wifi network but there is no internet connection. I realize this is a relatively common problem on iOS 8 but things get a little weirder.
> 
> ...


https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6713661


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

coolman302003 said:


> I am putting this out here to see if anyone else here has experienced this same odd connection issue with WiFi / LTE data.
> I was looking for others with the same issue and came across this thread from the Apple Support Communities. I am experiencing all the same weird connection oddities as the original poster in the thread.
> I've also done the same suggestions (disable WiFi Networking in Location Services and resetting network settings) and it doesn't seem to fix it except for a day or so.
> 
> ...


Which carrier do you have, I had similar issues the same day I got mine, I turned off VoLTE since its not available in my area with AT&T yet anyways and seemed to help. It quit doing it since upgraded to ios 8.1.1 and turned it back on without issue, not even sure if that really even fixed the issue before just happened to turn it off and it quit happening. If you have verizon turning it off would be more troublesome as you will lose you simultaneous voice and data feature that you wouldn't with AT&T.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

mexican-bum said:


> Which carrier do you have, I had similar issues the same day I got mine, I turned off VoLTE since its not available in my area with AT&T yet anyways and seemed to help. It quit doing it since upgraded to ios 8.1.1 and turned it back on without issue, not even sure if that really even fixed the issue before just happened to turn it off and it quit happening. If you have verizon turning it off would be more troublesome as you will lose you simultaneous voice and data feature that you wouldn't with AT&T.


I have AT&T. You know what it was set as Voice and Data (for LTE) in the Cellular Settings so I will switch it to Data only and see if it helps with this issue. I actually didn't think AT&T offered VoLTE in my area yet but nonetheless I will try your suggestion.

Thank you.

*EDIT:* I just checked the AT&T coverage map and it does show that VoLTE (HD Voice as they call it) is available in my area.


----------

